# Crock Pots



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


You're totally setting me up for victory woman...

How many darn crock pots do you have room for in your TT?? I guess if I camped with a crock pot then the answer would be one...I have the large stainless 6 quart in my home kitchen that I could take with me. Not sure myself or our camping neighbors would want to listen to the generator for 8 hours while I cooked a stew in it







Guess I'm going to have to begin looking for some beach spots with at least electrical hookup huh?

I think we have a winner!!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

None









But we do freeze caseroles and such in crockpot liners - then we pop them into a pot of boiling water.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

None - we havent tried one of those camping yet! But....there's always a first time maybe???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


Way... Way... Way, too easy!









But, you can put us down for one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lets see...oh yea, none.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We always have one in the camper
But alot of times we take 2 along

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


You're totally setting me up for victory woman...

How many darn crock pots do you have room for in your TT?? I guess if I camped with a crock pot then the answer would be one...I have the large stainless 6 quart in my home kitchen that I could take with me. Not sure myself or our camping neighbors would want to listen to the generator for 8 hours while I cooked a stew in it







Guess I'm going to have to begin looking for some beach spots with at least electrical hookup huh?

I think we have a winner!!!!
[/quote]

LOL...I do own one...but seldom use it. Same person that told me I need and eletric fry pan and an ele griddle said that I also need 2 (that's two) crock pots. I think that's a lot of crock.









I may take my crock pot with me on the Missouri trip and make an easy dinner for the aunts and uncles. I have lots of dutch ovens...but I am thinking they are too heavy to take that far.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

skippershe said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


You're totally setting me up for victory woman...

How many darn crock pots do you have room for in your TT?? I guess if I camped with a crock pot then the answer would be one...I have the large stainless 6 quart in my home kitchen that I could take with me. Not sure myself or our camping neighbors would want to listen to the generator for 8 hours while I cooked a stew in it







Guess I'm going to have to begin looking for some beach spots with at least electrical hookup huh?

I think we have a winner!!!!
[/quote]

Do you know that Colman makes a crock pot for camping the runs on the 12v car type connector? Just a thought.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

One! I decided I had so many in the house, I could put one in the TT. Actually it's a slow cooker. So I can take the pot off the base and use it on top of the stove too.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

[/quote]

Do you know that Colman makes a crock pot for camping the runs on the 12v car type connector? Just a thought.








[/quote]

I was at Dick's Sporting Goods (Formerly Galyans) last week and they had a propane powered crockpot. I was wondering how well that would work, but it looked really cool


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We use our crockpot, a rather large one but I forget the actual size. My DW will also set up breakfast in it the night before, things such as whole oats or wheat. in the morning, we can quickly add some goodies and feed the kids. We can then set up dinner in it, go out all day and come back to an easy dinner. The little cabinet to the right of the sink is nice and low and the perfect size. And, the trailer smells great when you walk in !!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, unfortuantely I camped near a crack pot one weekend.....oh, never mind, you were talking about a *crock* pot.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was funny Mark


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We never brought one with us, but we do pack a rice cooker.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I never camp with the inlaws.


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We just bring along our small size one that I use for dips and appetizers - in fact last weekend we had 2 small ones out there for the sausage dip and the other one had nacho dip. We had 6 friends over and we spent the day boating on the Mississippi and came back and had hot dip to snack on - it was great.

Pattie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We are still trying to get over the excitement of having a stove so I'm sure we will work up to crock pot someday.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

bobpattie said:


> We just bring along our small size one that I use for dips and appetizers - in fact last weekend we had 2 small ones out there for the sausage dip and the other one had nacho dip. We had 6 friends over and we spent the day boating on the Mississippi and came back and had hot dip to snack on - it was great.
> 
> Pattie


Were you camping at Pettibone or another campground on the river? We live a little North of you in Galesville. We like camping at Pettibone in the Spring and Fall. I think we're going to be there the second weekend in Oct.

Take care,
John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3 ... small, medium, and large! 
I know....















MaeJae


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I keep a large one on hand. Use it a lot...even in the horrible heat of the summer. For instance, if we're out boating all day, I'll put in country ribs in the a.m. and when we come back at 4 or 5, it's time for a before dinner drink and then on to the ribs...fall off the bone tender!.

Or, we left taco meat in it all day long and when we came back from the boat we had taco salad.

In the fall, nothing's better than a pot of chili or beef stew, homemade chicken and noodles etc. on a cool day/chilly night. The best.

It's well worth the $ to buy a 2nd one and leave in the camper.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

You mean, I'm supposed to COOK!







Please don't tell the DH!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> You mean, I'm supposed to COOK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - one of the couples we camp with the DW never cooks - says she does it all week - when we camp, she refuses to cook.

As far as the number of Crack Pots I camp with - it depends on how many show up


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> 3 ... small, medium, and large!
> I know....
> 
> 
> ...


I knew MaeJae would have this one in the bag!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We don't have one in our trailer. I just took the one from our house to use this past weekend at the MI Fall Rally for the sloppy joes.

I put the crockpot in the bathtub while we were in route (food was in the fridge btw) Where do you store yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Darj said:


> We don't have one in our trailer. I just took the one from our house to use this past weekend at the MI Fall Rally for the sloppy joes.
> 
> I put the crockpot in the bathtub while we were in route (food was in the fridge btw) Where do you store yours if you don't mind me asking?


The first few times I took my big crock pot from home. It is Oval and didn't fit anywhere but the bathtub either. Once it seemed this was something we would use frequantly I shopped around and found a tall, narrow round one. It fits in the cabinet under the sink. It also came with the insulated carry case. I store it packed in the carrier to give it a bit more cushion while traveling.

Steph


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

I did like taking the crockpot with us (made life easier) and I was worried it was gonna break so I used towels around it to help cushion it. That's a great idea to get one with an insulated carry case. I will have to put that on my list of things to get for the trailer for our next trip out. Thanks Steph (happycamper)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I keep them under the dinette seat.









MaeJae


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I keep them under the dinette seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly where I keep mine.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


You meant say "cr*a*ck pots" right?

Usually - none. But we did camp with Eric the Bumble last weekend.....


----------



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL,

I ALWAYS take my big one, and I have taken a small one as well for queso if that is on the menu. Many years ago a friend told me that she cooked roast in her crock pot when they went camping and I thought, "thats not camp food". After getting over th initial shock, I have learned to utilize it a great deal.

We have 4 kids and like to play! Also when I started using a crock pot I still had one in diapers and another potty training so I was always looking for ways to make camping less work! If I put dinner on in the am, I don't end up with a huge dinner to cook and clean up after being out all day. In the summer we are at the lake, and in the fall, hiking, rapelling etc.

Hope this opens up new options for some of you like it did for me.

You can bake potatoes in your crock pot. I also do a traditional roast, usually in the winter. Roast cooked with a cup of salsa only also makes great shredded beef for tacos or burritos. We also like taco soup which is super easy, chili is a favorite which can also be used for frito pie or on hot dogs. My family isn't into hot dogs much though. Ribs are great, I also use it for a baked bean dish with hamburger, onions, green pepper, bacon and seasonings which is always a hit and goes great with pot luck dinners if you are camping as a group.

Happy crock potting!!!

Lori


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We have 2 but only one at a time would go in the outback.


----------



## bwatson (Feb 9, 2013)

countrygirl said:


> How many crock pots do you typically camp with?


We have a small 2 qt. crock pot, it is just right for the 2 of us.


----------

